
Oracle Linux 7 is now available (Oracle's Linux Blog) - gprasanth
https://blogs.oracle.com/linux/entry/oracle_linux_7_is_now
======
omnibrain
It's interesting that they ported DTrace to Linux. I wonder how they worked
around the licencing pitfalls with the GPLv2 and the CDDL, or did they
relicence DTrace?

